# Keeping bugs away from plants



## South_Cack_Bud (Apr 22, 2008)

Is there anything i can use to spray on the plant the will rid away bugs but will not kill the plant?


----------



## Aym777 (Apr 22, 2008)

ARTICLE BY GIG Z...

*ONLY RECOMENDED IN THE VEGATIVE STAGE*

Fighting Insects/Home made remedies for pests- 

Neem oil - Fights most predators including Cucumber beetles, Aphids, Spider Mites, etc.

- Finely chop one onion and two medium cloves of garlic. Blend in a blender with 2 cups of water on high. Strain the pulp and pour the mixture into a spry bottle. Mist the plants making sure to coat both the top and bottom of the leaves at least half of an hour before the lights back on. Used for most pests, especially Aphids.

- A mister filled with soap water at a ratio of 6 drops per quart is to be sprayed on the bottom of the leaves to coat most insects breathing organs, thus killing them. This is used usually before any insects have been seen or identified, just to prevent the need to identify any.

- Fatty acid salts or insecticidal soaps are very good against aphids. They apparently work to disrupt insect cell membranes. They require direct contact with the insects and leave no residual effect. Nervous system insecticides, such as malathion, Dursban (chlorpyrifos), and Orthene (acephate), are labeled for use on many shade trees and ornamental plants for aphid control.

- Take a copious amount(as many as you can collect) of the insect you wish to repel and grind their corpses up into a powder. Mix the resulting powder with one quart of water and, spray as a repellent for the insect that you ground up for the powder.

- A bleach water mixture with a ratio of 1 Tbsp Bleach to 1 gallon 95 degree water in a spray bottle is great for misting the leaves especially for the dreaded Spider mites.

- Mix 1/8-1/4 cup of hydrated lime with one quart of water. This creates an effective spray agains many insects, especially spidermites. Add a drop of non-detergent soap to act as a sticking agent and insecticide. Lime can cause serious harm to plants if you use too much, so always spray a test plant first and watch it for a few days, to check for any adverse effects on plants.

- Old-fashioned fly-paper is very effective in the garden for aphids and white flies. In fact, any board or heavy paper painted yellow and coated with a sticky substance such as tangle foot (available at garden centers) will do the job.

- Pheromones: These biological mating scents attract insects to a trap which is coated with a sticky substance. Pheromone traps are effective, but remember they are "attracting" the insects - be sure to position them on your garden perimeter or you'll attract outside pests into your garden! Available at larger garden centers, usually in the $5 - $15 range. 

Remedies for deer and other mammals/Rodents -

- Mix one whole egg with a quarter cup of water and mix well. Pour the mixture into a pump bottle and spray it on your plants. This deterrent will withstand light rains because the egg sticks to the leaves. Great remedy for stopping deer.

- Mix one tablespoon of liquid dish detergent with one ounce of hot sauce in one liter of water and spray directly on plants which deer have been nibbling to stop them.

-For larger volume applications of the above remedy, mix the following ingredients and proceed to pour the mixture into a pump bottle and spray it on your plants
1 cup milk
2 gallons water (8 liters)
2 whole eggs
2 Tbsp cooking oil
2 Tbsp liquid detergent

To deal with larvae - 

- Remove the top layer of soil from your pots. Then water them with a Neem Oil and water mixture with a ratio of 3 Tbsp per Gallon of water, flood them well , to kill the larvae. Replace the topsoil with fresh soil, to deal with the adults sprinkle powdered garlic on the soil. The yellow sticky traps also work well paced on the soil during the night cycle or you could put a couple "No Pest Strips" in the room and turn off any fans for the day to let the vapors build in the room.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 22, 2008)

I've used this before with great results. None in flowering though. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------

